
Secrets of the "Clear" airport security line | Brad Ideas - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/secrets-clear-airport-security-line
======
mblakele
I thought this added some interesting (if true) details about the business and
politics behind "Clear". Arguably these entanglements strangled it as a
business.

